# Hilfe bei Planung von Beckhoff-Steuerung



## Bösertom (21 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wer kann mir bei der Planung einer Beckhoff-Sterung für mein EFH behilflich sein. Ich brauche folgende Dinge.

KG: 
- "Hauptsteuerung"
- Treppenhausschaltung mit 4 Eingängen (24V-230V?) und 6 Ausgängen ( 230V)

EG:
- Treppenhausschaltung mit 4 Eingängen (24V-230V?) und 6 Ausgängen ( 230V)
Rollandensterung /Markissensterung mit 10 Eingängen (24V-230V?) und 10 Ausgängen ( 230V)

DG:
- Treppenhausschaltung mit 4 Eingängen (24V-230V?) und 6 Ausgängen ( 230V)

Die Sterungen sollte über Ethernet angebunden sein.

Welche Komponenten brauche ich für diese Steuerung? Wie sollten die Etagen verbunden werrden?
Was würde eine solche Steuerung kosten?
Über Eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank

MfG Thomas


----------



## Controllfreak (21 Oktober 2009)

Sind auf jeder Etage wirklich 6 unterschiedlich zu schaltende Lampen installiert?

Möchtest Du wirklich alles nur über die Steuerung steuern? Ich habe bei meinem Häuschen alles so ausgelegt, das es auch noch ohne Steuerung funktioniert.

Brauchst Du eine (Web)Visu?


----------



## Bösertom (21 Oktober 2009)

*Hallo*

ja über die Steuerung.

ja vielleicht brauche ich auch nur 4 oder 5. Aber ich habe u.a. Treppenstufenbeleuchtung, Serienschaltung...

Web Visu vielleicht später mal.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (21 Oktober 2009)

Hi Bösertom,
eine Konfiguration aus folgenden Komponenten wäre möglich, wenn Du 
mit dem Buskabel noch wahlfrei bist:

KG:
CPU: CX 9010-0101
EK1122 (EtherCAT-Abzweig)
BK1250 (Übergang E-Bus-->K-Bus)
DI 4x24VDC: KL1004
DO 8x 24V: KL2008
Busabschluß: KL9010

EG:
DI 4x24VDC: KL1004
oder DI 230VAC: KL1702
DO 8x 24V: KL2008
oder 4xDO Relais : KL2604 oder 4xRelais mit Handbedienung KL2614
Rollo/Markisese: KL2774 (12DI, 12DO) 
Busabschluß: KL9010

DG:
DI 4x24VDC: KL1004 (1x)
 oder DI 2x 230VAC: KL1702 (2x)
DO 8x 24V: KL2008 (1x)
oder 4xDO Relais : KL2604 oder 4xRelais mit Handbedienung KL2614 (2x)
Busabschluß: KL9010

Gruß FA


----------



## borsti87 (21 Oktober 2009)

Dazu hätte ich aber noch nen paar Anmerkungen:

1. Benötigt man für das EG und DG dan jeweils noch einen Buskoppler (z.B BK1120)
2. würde ich fast empfhelen die E/As als EL auszuführen und somit den BK1250 entfallen zu lassen da meines wissen nen großteil der EL-Klemmen günstiger ist als die KLs

demnach sähe die Konfiguration wie folgt aus:

*KG:*
- CPU: CX 9010-0101
- EK1122 (EtherCAT-Abzweig) oder EK1110 (EtherCAT-Verlängerung)am ende des Busstation anstelle EL9011
- DI 4x24VDC: 1x EL1004
- oder DI 2x230V:  1x EL9150 (230V Einspeiseklemme),                          2x EL1702
- oder alternativ DI 2x230V: 2x EL1722 (ohne Powerkontakte)
- DO 8x 24V:  1x EL2008
- oder DO 2x230V Relais:  1x EL9150 (230V Einspeiseklemme),  3x EL2602
- oder alternativ DO 2x230V: 3x EL2622 (ohne Powerkontakte)
- Busendkappe: EL9011 (oder halt EK1110)

*EG:*
- Buskoppler: EK1100
- DI 4x24VDC: 1x EL1004
- oder DI 2x230V:  1x EL9150 (230V Einspeiseklemme),                          2x EL1702
- oder alternativ DI 2x230V: 2x EL1722 (ohne Powerkontakte)
- DO 8x 24V:  1x EL2008
- oder DO 2x230V Relais:  1x EL9150 (230V Einspeiseklemme),  3x EL2602
- oder alternativ DO 2x230V: 3x EL2622 (ohne Powerkontakte)

Rolladensteuerung:
- DI 12x24VDC:  3x EL1004
 - oder DI 2x230V:   1x EL9150 (230V Einspeiseklemme),  5x EL1702
- oder alternativ DI 10x230V: 5x EL1722 (ohne Powerkontakte)
 - DO 16x 24V:  2x KL2008 (alternativ ab 1. Quartal 2010 1x EL2889)
 - oder DO 2x230V Relais:  1x EL9150 (230V Einspeiseklemme), 5x EL2602
- oder alternativ DO 10x230V:  5x EL2622 (ohne Powerkontakte)
- Busendkappe EL9011
oder alternativ:
- BK1250 (E-Bus-> K-Bus)
- KL2774 (12x24V DI, 12x230V DO)
- KL9010

*DG:*
- Buskoppler: EK1100
- DI 4x24VDC:  1x EL1004
 - oder DI 2x230V:   1x EL9150 (230V Einspeiseklemme), 2x EL1702
- oder alternativ DI 2x230V:  2x EL1722 (ohne Powerkontakte)
 - DO 8x 24V:  1x KL2008
 - oder DO 2x230V Relais: 1x EL9150 (230V Einspeiseklemme),  3x EL2602
- oder alternativ DO 2x230V: 3x EL2622 (ohne Powerkontakte)
- Busenkappe: EL9011


PS: mit KL2614 meint Friedrich-Alexander wohl KL2641 ;-)

Gruß
borsti87


----------



## Bösertom (21 Oktober 2009)

*Vielen Dank*

Hallo,

vielen Dank.

Was kostet mich der ganze Spass ungefähr.
Ethernet TCP/IP Anbindung für die CPU und sonst Bus?

Vieln Dank


----------



## Cerberus (22 Oktober 2009)

Hier mal die Preise aus der Preisliste 01/2009 (Stand: Mai 2009):



borsti87 schrieb:


> *KG:*
> - CPU: CX 9010-0101                            685 €
> - EK1122 (EtherCAT-Abzweig) oder EK1110 (EtherCAT-Verlängerung)am ende des Busstation anstelle EL9011                     75 € (EK1122), 53 € (EK1110)
> - DI 4x24VDC: 1x EL1004                          23 €
> ...


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (22 Oktober 2009)

borsti87 schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich aber noch nen paar Anmerkungen:
> 
> 
> PS: mit KL2614 meint Friedrich-Alexander wohl KL2641 ;-)
> ...



Hi Borsti87,

nein, ich meinte statt der KL2614 die KM2614 (4-Kanal-Relaismodul 230V)

Gruß FA


----------



## Cerberus (22 Oktober 2009)

Ergänzung: Preis



Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Hi Borsti87,
> 
> nein, ich meinte statt der KL2614 die KM2614 (4-Kanal-Relaismodul 230V) 88 €
> 
> Gruß FA


----------



## Bösertom (22 Oktober 2009)

*Vielen Dank*

Hallo,

vielen Dank

Sehe ich das richtig, dass bei manchen Komponenten ion den Etagen keine 24 V benötigt werden. Oder die Buskoppler doch? Es ist kein Netzteil dabei? Welches kommt noch dabei (Kosten)?

Vielen Dank

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Cerberus (22 Oktober 2009)

Du kannst grundsätzlich jedes gewünschte Netzteil verwenden. Sei es jetzt irgendein Hutschienennetzteil oder was auch sonst.


----------



## Bösertom (22 Oktober 2009)

ok un dann muss ich aber 3 stück haben?


----------



## Cerberus (22 Oktober 2009)

Ja macht am meisten Sinn. Treibt das Projekt aber auch nicht kostenmäßig in die Höhe. Für 60 - 70 € bist mit allen drei insgesamt schon dabei.


----------



## Bösertom (22 Oktober 2009)

ok hast du eine empfehlung welche hutschienen Netzteile


----------



## Cerberus (22 Oktober 2009)

Also ich persönlich kann dieses empfehlen. Habe mehrere davon selbst im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Bösertom (22 Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank
Projektierst Du solche Steuerungen profisionell? Ich bin nun am raussuchen welche oder Versionen für mich am besten sind.?


----------



## Cerberus (22 Oktober 2009)

Ich komme eigentlich aus der App-Programmierung. Benutze aber in der Firma verschiedene Beckhoff-Steuerungen für Tests von unseren Produkten.


----------



## Bösertom (22 Oktober 2009)

eine verständnisfrage:
Wenn ich mich für eine Eingangvariante z.b.
- oder   DI 2x230V: 1x EL9150 (230V Einspeiseklemme), 2x EL1702 18,50   € (EL9150), EL1702 vorraussichtlich erst 1. Quartal 2010 verfügbar
brauche ich dann für die Ausgangswariante keine einspeiseklemme mehr und das wird über die Powerkontakte durchgereicht?


----------



## Cerberus (22 Oktober 2009)

Bösertom schrieb:


> eine verständnisfrage:
> Wenn ich mich für eine Eingangvariante z.b.
> - oder DI 2x230V: 1x EL9150 (230V Einspeiseklemme), 2x EL1702 18,50 € (EL9150), EL1702 vorraussichtlich erst 1. Quartal 2010 verfügbar
> brauche ich dann für die Ausgangswariante keine einspeiseklemme mehr und das wird über die Powerkontakte durchgereicht?


 
Also bei der EL9150 ist es so, dass du von oben mit 230 V einspeist. Alle Klemmen die dann rechts davon hängen, werden über die internen Powerkontakte mit den eingespeisten 230 V versorgt.


----------



## Cerberus (22 Oktober 2009)

Je nachdem wie eilig es dir mit der Umsetzunge ist, würde ich dir evtl sogar die EL9250 empfehlen. Kommt aber voraussichtlich erst 2. Quartal 2010 auf den Markt. Diese besitzt im Gegensatz zur EL9150 noch eine interne Feinsicherung für Ströme bis 6,3 A. Bei der EL9150 müsstest du halt extern was dazubauen.


----------



## Bösertom (28 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

bei den angegebenen Preisen handelt es sich um Netto Preise, richtig?

Ich habe gerade gesehen Möller bietet die easy an, die auch vernetzbar ist.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Cerberus (28 Oktober 2009)

Bösertom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei den angegebenen Preisen handelt es sich um Netto Preise, richtig?


 
Ja, stimmt genau!


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (28 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Bösertom,

hattest Du diesen Threat nicht mit den Worten

"Hallo, wer kann mir bei der Planung einer Beckhoff-Sterung für mein EFH behilflich sein." 

begonnen?

Jetzt kommst Du mit Möller???
Es gibt noch viele andere Möglichkeiten Deine Aufgabe zu lösen !!
Vielleicht solltest Du das vorher mal klären?
Hier hat man sich mit deinem Thema einige Zeit beschäftigt, jetzt kommst Du mit Grundsatzüberlegungen. 

Gruß FA


----------



## Bösertom (28 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Friedrich-Alexander,

bleib locker! Vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen. Ich will ja auch eine Beckhoff haben. Aber wie Du bestimmt gelesen hast, ging es auch um den Preis!

Vielen Dank

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Cerberus (29 Oktober 2009)

Bösertom schrieb:


> Aber wie Du bestimmt gelesen hast, ging es auch um den Preis!


 
So teuer ist Beckhoff doch gar nicht.


----------



## m$a (29 Oktober 2009)

Wie Cerberus schon gesagt hat, ist Beckhoff nicht teuer - aber vor allem, wenn's um Lösungen manch komplizierter Aufgaben geht, bist du bei Beckhoff sicher sehr gut aufgehoben!

Schau auch auf die Homepage - dort gibt es jede Menge Beispiele und Tricks


----------



## Bösertom (30 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

vielen Dank

Kennt jemand von Euch die neue CPU CX8090 Was haltet Ihr von der? Wäre das eine Alternative für mich bzw. was ist der Unterschied?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (30 Oktober 2009)

Hi Bösertom,

diese CPU sieht sehr interessant aus (auch preislich). Ich habe diese sofort
nach der Ankündigung bestellt (vor einigen Wochen bis Monaten wies mir vorkommt).
Leider wurde das Teil bisher noch nicht geliefert.
Bin schon gespannt wie sie so ist.

Gruß FA


----------



## Bösertom (30 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

da bin ich mal gespannt. Aber für mich würde die doch ausreichen, oder?
In welcher anwendung willst Du die den einsetzen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (30 Oktober 2009)

Hi Bösertom,

ich hoffe, ich habe die CX8010 (nicht die CX8090) bestellt. 
Da kann ich über den Ethernet-Port die Visualisierung und den 
Programmier-PC anschließen und über die beiden EtherCAT-Ports
lokale E/As bzw. abgesetzte EtherCAT-Koppler.
Ich will diese CPU erstmal kennenlernen.

Gruß FA


----------



## Bösertom (9 November 2009)

Hallo,

sagtst Du mir Bescheid wenn Du mehr über die CPU erfahren hast. Würde mich auch interessieren (Preislich z.B.)
Vielen Dank

Gruß Thómas


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (17 November 2009)

Hi bösertom,

ich glaub die kostet 325,- EUR Liste, netto.
Ich hab sie noch nicht geliefert bekommen, deshalb kann ich noch nichts über die CX8010 sagen.

Gruß FA


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (25 November 2009)

*Steuerung EFH*

Hallo Bösertom,

schon eine Lösung für dein EFH. Ich biete Standardlösungen für Gebäudeautomation an, was man halt so als Standard bezeichnen kann...

Steuerungen, Touch-Panele, inkl. Software, Parametrierung, Programierung,...
Hautpsächlich Beckhoff-Lösungen..

oder einfach nur Tipps, wenn du welche brauchst.

Melde dich einfach nochma, wenn das Thema für dich noch aktuell ist...

LG Roman


----------



## Bösertom (25 November 2009)

Hallo,

ja es ist noch nichts passiert. Willst Du mir ein kostenloses und unverbindliches Angebot machen?

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*KG:* - CPU: CX 8090-00111 x ( oder - CPU: CX 9010-0101) - EL9150 (230V Einspeiseklemme)1 x - DI 2x230V: EL17022 x - DO 2x230V Relais:  EL26023 x - EK1110 (EtherCAT-Verlängerung)1 x*EG:* - Buskoppler: EK11001 x - EL9150 (230V Einspeiseklemme)1 x - DI 2x230V: EL17022 x - DO 2x230V Relais:  EL26022 xRolladensteuerung: - EL9150 (230V Einspeiseklemme)1 x - DI 2x230V: EL17022 x - DO 2x230V Relais:  EL26023 x - Busendkappe EL90111 x*DG:*- Buskoppler: EK11001 x - EL9150 (230V Einspeiseklemme)1 x - DI 2x230V: EL17022 x - DO 2x230V Relais:  EL26022 x- Busenkappe: EL90111 x
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Bzw. was hälst Du von dieser Konfiguration?
Software würde ich mir selber basteln.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (25 November 2009)

*Efh*

Ja, ich würde nicht unbedingt alle Komponenten als optimal empfinden, aber ich kenne die wirkliche Aufgabenstellung nicht ganz:

Zum Beispiel würde ich
- nur eine zentrale Einheit verwenden, ohne die Koppler, denn es ist einfacher, die paar Drähte zur Einheit zu ziehen!
- Ich würde mit 24V-Eingängen bzw. potentialfreien Kontakten arbeiten
- Ich würde vielleicht auch Stromstoßschalter paralell schließen, damit ich die Lichter auch ohne die Steuerung schalten kann
- Wofür brauchst du die DVI-Schnittstelle im Keller?

Wenn du mir sagst, wie viele Lichter, Rollläden, etc. du schalten möchtest, übermittle ich dir die Liste der Komponenten, die ich einsetzen würde.

Preisüberblick der Komponenten sind auch auf meiner Homepage ersichtlich!

Es wird Zeit, dass sich was dreht...


----------



## forellengarten (6 Februar 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ja macht am meisten Sinn. Treibt das Projekt aber auch nicht kostenmäßig in die Höhe. Für 60 - 70 € bist mit allen drei insgesamt schon dabei.


 

das versteh ich jetzt nicht. warum werden 3 stück 24V-Netzteile benötigt?
danke vielmals für Info!


----------



## Alois (6 Februar 2010)

wenn in jedem Stockwerk ein Buskoppler sitzt, dann benötigt dieser eine 24V-Versorgung. Da bietet sich für jede Ebene ein Netzteil an, zumal diese ja nicht teuer sind. 

Gruß, Alois


----------



## Bösertom (6 September 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin leider immer noch nicht weiter mit meiner Steuerung und der Entscheidung wie Sie aussehen soll.
Folgende Konfig. habe ich mir überlegt:
1 x    CX8090-1011
2 x    BK9050
1 x    KL9150
5 x    KL1702
3 x    KL2602
3 x    KL2722
3 x    KL9011
Also auf jeder Etage ein BK bzw. die CPU über Ethernet.

Nun habe ich nochmal eine andere Frage -> wie würde dies mit einer S7 1200 aussehen? Wäre das mit dieser Steuerung auch zu realisieren und wenn ja was würde diese Lösung kosten?
Vielen Dank

Gruß Thomas


----------



## IBFS (6 September 2010)

@Bösertom
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=31133

@LL0rd
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=38643

Ich denke es liegt auf der Hand, dass wenn die Anforderungen,
die Stückzahlen und sinnvolle Aufteileung auf Etagen noch nicht
klar ist, wird keiner einen exakten Preis nennen können.

Es wäre aber naiv zu glauben man käme im Endausbau mit einer
Summe kleiner 10TE hin. Erst recht nicht wenn Touchpanels und
dergleichen vorgesehen werden. 

Normalerweise "verschwinden" schnell am 20T€ bis 25T€ aus der
Geldbörse, wenn man es wirklich mit allen Extas macht.

Vielleicht könntet ihr in direkten Austausch treten, denn wir sollten das
Thema nicht parallel in zwei Threads bearbeiten.


@Bösertom
Im Prinzip kannst jede SPS nehmen. Der Vorteil von dem Beckwoff-Zeug
ist z.B., das man direkt anreibare Schütze hat und das das Programmier-
werkzeug "fast" nichts kostet.  


Frank


----------



## MasterOhh (6 September 2010)

Vor 4 Jahren haben wir bei uns in der Firma immernoch geschaut was vergleichbare Ausstattungen von Big S und Beckhoff kosten. Dabei kam Siemens am Ende meisten doppelt so teuer wie Beckhoff, da die sich ja auch jedes Bit der Programmiersoftware vergolden lassen.
Da wir mittlerweile gleich Beckhoff kaufen kann ich leider nicht sagen wie die Preislage aktuell bei Siemens ist.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (8 September 2010)

Also die Markteinführung der CX8000 wurde auf's 1.Quartal 2011 verschoben. 

Ein CX9010 mit DVI ist dann leider wieder doppelt so teuer, aber wenigstens ausgereift. 

Im Privatbereich, zur Haussteuerung etc. würd ich nie ne Siemens nehmen. Viel zu teuer, ausserdem hat Beckhoff viele Klemmen speziell dafür.


----------



## Bösertom (3 November 2010)

*Netzteil*

Welches Netzteil reicht aus um auf jeder Etage den K-Bus zu "bedienen"?
Die Spannungsversorgung würde nur für die Beckhoffbauteile und den Bus benötigt. Alles andere wird mit 230v Klemmen gemacht.
Reichen da Netzteile mit 0,4 bis 1 A aus?

Vielen Dank

Gruß Tom


----------



## borsti87 (3 November 2010)

@Bösertom,

Das kommt ganz darauf an wieviele Busklemmen du eisetzt und wieviel Strom diese jeweils aus dem K-Bus ziehen, die Werte findest du auf der Beckhoffseite in der Dokumentation der jeweilgen Klemme

Gruß
borsti87


----------



## tom_x (4 November 2010)

Zur Berechnung der Stromaufnahme und anderer Werte kursierte im SPS@Home-Forum mal ein Klemmenrechner als XLS-Tabelle. Ich glaube, Vicky hatte den gebastelt. Leider ist der Link tot. Ich habe eine etwas geänderte Version, die hänge ich mal an. Vielleicht kann sie einer gebrauchen. Die Angaben sind aber ohne Gewähr, gerade die Preise sind sicher veraltet.


----------

